# Constable licence in a non-resident town



## alwayswondering (May 18, 2016)

It is no secret that obtaining a constable license in many communities is political. Someone doesn't like you, or you disagree with them, you do not get it. My question is what communities will issue a constable license to a non-resident. I would prefer to obtain my license in an area where I know nobody, that way its just the facts that are used in determining my application. Before it is asked in the thread, yes there is someone in local government that I am not to friendly with, no crime involved, just serious butting of heads on political views. Many towns and cities have a residency requirement, being new to this area of work, can anyone suggest a town who will issue to a non-resident. I have as many references or lawyers to sign off as they would like. Thank you in advance everyone!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Starting to feel like good ole MC again!


----------



## alwayswondering (May 18, 2016)

Hush said:


> Starting to feel like good ole MC again!


Not sure what to make of that


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Give Mikey B. from CMPSA he can help you out.


----------



## alwayswondering (May 18, 2016)

I'm guessing I am not going to get a serious answer?


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

What the hell is a Constable license? 
Here, in my "Commonwealth", Constables are elected and have to run for re-election every 6 years.
You people are weird.


----------



## alwayswondering (May 18, 2016)

In no way do I consider a constable a police officer. Police do the work, constables just give them the note letting them know police are going to swing by for some coffee haha

I will add that I hate when constables do road details. At least police officers are trained in how to manage traffic.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I guess he'll be "alwayswondering"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

alwayswondering said:


> I will add that I hate when constables do road details. At least police officers are trained in how to manage traffic.


I'd pay good money to see a Constable directing traffic in Mass. (Cambridge excepted) got any pics?


----------



## alwayswondering (May 18, 2016)

mpd61 said:


> I'd pay good money to see a Constable directing traffic in Mass. (Cambridge excepted) got any pics?


That's the problem, they DONT direct traffic... They stand at the construction and just stare at cars poorly trying to manage themselves, until a police officer drives by and fixes the mess...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

alwayswondering said:


> That's the problem, they DONT direct traffic... They stand at the construction and just stare at cars poorly trying to manage themselves, until a police officer drives by and fixes the mess...


Please tell us where you have seen this.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you confusing Constables with Sheriff's that do civil process or the flaggers?


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

EJS12213 said:


> Are you confusing Constables with Sheriff's that do civil process or the flaggers?


I think we got a troll.............................


----------

